# Help with system revamp !



## blake2163 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi everyone first post here in the forum but i could use some help with making some changes to my setup. I assume that everyone can see my current setup. I have just sold the Bose 301's and the Klipsch B-3's.
that leaves me with the Polk cs-2 center and Polk rm7 sats in the rear. I've been researching and have come to sort of a information overload :yikes: What i have been thinking is going with the Polk rtiA3's and then at least maybe all the speakers timbre would be closer to a match ? please correct me if I'm wrong. I have also considered going to a 2.1 system and have been looking at some Paradigm atom 7's or a nice used set of mini monitors. have also considered B&W 602's or 686 or 685 ? Kef iQ10, Wharfedale diamonds, or maybe even some def tech studio 45 or 55's. I have between $400 to $600 to spend for this. I have looked at some id speakers too such as Aperion and Monitor Audio. My problem is that I have no where to go listen to any of these I have tried in the Valdosta, Tallahassee, and Panama city area and no one carries any of these part of why I'm needing help. So what do you guys think ? whats the best route? go with all polk ? keep the polks and mismatch the speakers again? or scrap it all and go 2.1 and maybe upgrade later back to 5.1 when i can afford it ?
also it would help for you guys to know at this point I'm looking for something good for music listening as well. It will probably be more like a 60/40 split with the 60% being music. Would love to have that feeling like someone just dropped me in the middle of the concert. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## blake2163 (Mar 5, 2014)

have also been very interested in a pair of the paradigm SE 1 bookshelves ?


----------

